# Smileys



## Master of Blades (Jan 31, 2003)

How many smileys can you put in a post before it just doesnt do it.........:idunno: :ticked:  :snipe: :iws:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2003)

10 images per post is the maximum.  Each smilie is counted as an image.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 31, 2003)

Okay thanks a lot :rofl: :shrug: :asian:  :argue: :ticked:  :rtfm:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 31, 2003)

Trying to keep your posts up again??     :shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Trying to keep your posts up again??     :shrug:  *



Nope.......I just wanted to know.......Cuz I tried putting twenty smileys into a post earlier and it wouldnt work. I wasnt bothered to keep taking one out till it did work. :shrug: 

And another question. How the hell do you qoute more then once in one post without copy and pasting the qoute thingy? Oh wait just noticed the qoute button :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *And another question. How the hell do you qoute more then once in one post without copy and pasting the qoute thingy? Oh wait just noticed the qoute button :shrug: *



Actually a good question. Everytime I've tried to do more than one It's never worked properly. More than one just didn't work maybe it was just me. Or maybe the other people are just that much smarter than me.


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 31, 2003)

10? Cool cool.  :rofl:  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2003)

One thing to keep in mind with the smilies.... don't abuse em.  If they get outta control we'll have to kill em, and I dont want to do that....I like em.  (Thats also why we got the most of all the boards out there!)


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *One thing to keep in mind with the smilies.... don't abuse em.  If they get outta control we'll have to kill em, and I dont want to do that....I like em.  (Thats also why we got the most of all the boards out there!)  *



Not true lol.........I used to Admin my friends site called FFBeta......That had 140 smileys from all over the place. There were ones for everything! But then we tried to add more and the page wouldnt load lol


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *And another question. How the hell do you qoute more then once in one post without copy and pasting the qoute thingy? Oh wait just noticed the qoute button :shrug: *



Naughty, MOB!!! :btg:


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 28, 2003)

Where do you get all those cute smileys from, Katgurl?  I like them. :inlove: 

Robyn artyon:  (these little guys remind me of M&M's.  YUM!)


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Where do you get all those cute smileys from, Katgurl?  I like them. :inlove:
> 
> Robyn artyon:  (these little guys remind me of M&M's.  YUM!) *



http://www.kurts-smilies.de/ just click a smiley, then a box at the top (sort of at the top) will come up, and just copy and paste that code here.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks for sharing, Katgirl!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Robyn


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Smiley test!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 2, 2003)

Wow That's kewl.  Now we can get a lot more creative.  Thanks katgirl.


----------

